# Edge Evolution Programmer



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

I have been reading about different programmers and am close to settling on the Edge Evolution. I like the fact that it has a trans temp guage and has programming for towing and fuel economy. the fact that it has a custom interior mount molded to my dash doesn't hurt either. Not concerned with warranty issues, I work for a Ford dealer and this would not be used to abuse and I have done no other performance mods. Please tell me what you think...

'07 F150 5.4 3valve 3.73 Limited slip rear end....


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I had an 04 Dodge w/Hemi and got amazing results with the Superchips tuner. Best results I had ever seen with a gas truck. Doesn't have the gauge setup tho. Certainly a nice feature.

No on Hypertech. Tried acouple of different times on Jeeps and that Hemi. No noticeable difference.

Good luck.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Edge makes good products, I have the Edge Juice with Attitude monitor and it works really well.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> Edge makes good products, I have the Edge Juice with Attitude monitor and it works really well.


x2 Edge is on top of the chip game.. Superchips is another good one for gas engines.

I run a lil quadzilla chip cause I know myself.. A chev or ford would pull up beside me and wanna race.. lol Id have it set up hot knowing me.. Then id blow my truck up..

To keep myself under control I run a lil mpg chip that just makes like 35 more hp.. Thats plenty and now I just smile and wave as they blow black smoke all over me.. lol

Youll love that edge chip... Everyone does!

Carey


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Edge makes good products, I have the Edge Juice with Attitude monitor and it works really well.


I'm thinking about adding this on my truck...any warranty problems with Dodge due to the presence of the Edge? That's really the only thing holding me up at the moment on this.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I bought the Edge Performance chip for my brother in his 03 F250 diesel. It definitely does make a difference, and the truck can really move now. It even has a setting to defuel the motor when the truck shifts to keep the tranny from taking all that abuse when the truck takes off.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

proffsionl said:


> Edge makes good products, I have the Edge Juice with Attitude monitor and it works really well.


I'm thinking about adding this on my truck...any warranty problems with Dodge due to the presence of the Edge? That's really the only thing holding me up at the moment on this.
[/quote]
Any programmer will void your factory warranty.

If you want to play, you have to pay!!

Look into a SMARTY programmer also.....one of the best for the Cummins.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Edge makes good products, I have the Edge Juice with Attitude monitor and it works really well.


I'm thinking about adding this on my truck...any warranty problems with Dodge due to the presence of the Edge? That's really the only thing holding me up at the moment on this.
[/quote]
Any programmer will void your factory warranty.

*If you want to play, you have to pay!!*
Look into a SMARTY programmer also.....one of the best for the Cummins.
[/quote]

This is the truth BUT it depends on what you want from a product or how you use it. As Carey said and he puts some miles on his truck, you have to know yourself.

I do not expect to warranty my injectors or maybe my transmission now that I have the edge but if the AC goes out or the Alternator fails that is another story.

I do not flog my truck and I expect it to run just fine for as long as I want it to. I use the the Edge to add fun factor, turbo cool down monitor and instrumentation. I watch all kinds of things my engine is doing and I know exactly how the truck is running and I am sure my truck is more reliable with the performance box then a pure stock truck where all someone does the put fuel and oil and drive.

Now Smarty by MADS is a good product but it will get you in more trouble then the Edge will.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> Any programmer will void your factory warranty.


Not true.

check with the program manufacturer's website
check the Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act
Here's a quote directly from Superchips website:
Question # 1 Will it void my warranty?
No. It is illegal for a dealership to void your warranty based solely on the fact that you have installed an aftermarket product. But always remove the tuning before going to a dealer for service. For information regarding denial of warranty coverage, go to the SEMA website. ​


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

raynardo said:


> Any programmer will void your factory warranty.


Not true.

check with the program manufacturer's website
check the Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act
Here's a quote directly from Superchips website:
Question # 1 Will it void my warranty?
No. It is illegal for a dealership to void your warranty based solely on the fact that you have installed an aftermarket product. But always remove the tuning before going to a dealer for service. For information regarding denial of warranty coverage, go to the SEMA website. ​[/quote]

lol Now youve opened the can of worms... lol Have fun all.. I got some more miles to knock out today..

Carey


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There is a bridge for sale in Brooklyn also. I will not play with this can of worms but superchips is telling a lie.

The Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act is to allow you to use an after market replacement part, it does not cover performance parts.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

I really don't give two s#!ts about warranty. I am not looking to soup it up, just get more out of it, as I stated I work for a Ford dealer, mine is a gas engine with 5/60 warranty and I am at 36K now. A tech recommended it to me for towing so SAVE stress on the trans and for the trans temp guage.

Thanks for all the input, I believe I am gonna buy one...


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

On a GM forum that I frequent, the experts (technicians) say that the GM vehicles have a stored memory so if you put a different chip in and switch it back before going in for service, the technician can read that a "non-GM" chip and parameters were installed.

bbwb


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

bbwb said:


> On a GM forum that I frequent, the experts (technicians) say that the GM vehicles have a stored memory so if you put a different chip in and switch it back before going in for service, the technician can read that a "non-GM" chip and parameters were installed.










Stoking the fire....

First off, I seriously doubt any technician will be playing detective - as they're usually not being paid to play, but rather work. I'm personally not at all scared by this melarchy.

Secondly, the system I use, Flashpaq, is not a chip, but rather a chip programmer. It is original chip that is reprogrammed. And when I take it back to the dealer I can easily revert back to the original program, which is stored in the programmer.

I bought my '06 F-250 Powerstroke diesel in April of 2006. By my calculations, the standard 3 years/36K miles is now gone. I do have an extended warranty, but it isn't through Ford, but rather through the credit union I used to finance the beast. If I take it in to get something fixed, I'm guessing wherever I take it, and in my case it will be my local mechanic who handles all five of my cars, they won't care that I've reprogrammed the chip. They prefer the work and to get paid for it, and probably along the way keep me happy and keep my business.

Having said all that, I have not seen an increase in fuel economy with the Flashpaq. I keep an extremely detailed spreadsheet of every drop of diesel and additive as well as speed and load since day one, mile zero. But when I put the chip into the performance mode - ohmygosh! The beast becomes a rocket sled. I don't tow that way, but when I know I'm not going to be towing for a while, it's only a five minute procedure to reprogram the chip into the fire breathing dragon mode.

YMMV








Shields up!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

bbwb said:


> On a GM forum that I frequent, the experts (technicians) say that the GM vehicles have a stored memory so if you put a different chip in and switch it back before going in for service, the technician can read that a "non-GM" chip and parameters were installed.
> 
> bbwb


I beleive this is true with all of them. Don't give them a reason to go looking.








If you trash your tranny with a 150HP bump, then just pay for the new one because it is your fault







. Like Andy said though.... if your A/C compressor fails, then there's no issue. BTW, when used correctly like Andy and Carey mentioned, these tools can help improve durability.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't know about Ford, GM, or Chrysler, but here, at Cat, our monitoring systems display various levels of codes stored in the various ECMs (most machines have 4-6 Electronic Control Modules, or ECMs). Once the Fault code screens are accessed, they display:

> Active Fault Codes (ones that are present as the tech is looking at the machine),

> Logged Fault Codes (those anomolies that have occurred but are not currently active - and it shows when the first occurrence was, the number of occurrences, and the last occurrence time), and

> Event Codes (error codes logged that could have catastophic consequences).

Active Codes cannot be cleared until the problem causing them has been corrected.

Stored Codes can be cleared, but only using the Service Password that is available only to dealerships.

Event codes cannot be cleared until the dealership asks for, and gets approved by a Cat Service Engineer for a Factory Password (which will change immediately after using the one just recieved from Cat).

And for us, the Event Codes record things such as transmission abuse, engine overspeed or overheating, and unauthorized performance enhancements, among other things. If a customer tried to soup up their backhoe or tractor and damage resulted from that change, there is no way any resulting damage would be covered under warranty. (Adding more horsepower to a backhoe could cause failure of hydraulic systems, structural damage, transmission damage, and a whole host of other things that were designed into the machine, based upon the horsepower ratings of the engine. I'd bet the same is true of car manufacturers - change one thing, and it will affect others.)

If it were me, I'd steer clear of any product that advertises enhancing performance, mileage, etc., unless the vehicle is out of warranty. And even the aftermarket warranty companies ride on the backs of the rules from the automaker. So if GM would void warranty coverage for a performance-enhancing chip, I'd bet the aftermarket warranty company would settle a warranty claim in the same way.

Just my experienced opinion.

Mike


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

When all of this dialogue about voided warranties started flying around, I sent Superchips an email, here is their reply:
______________________________________________

Technical Account Reply

Follow up message

They cannot void your warranty just because you had a product installed

This is the link to the above mentioned act on our website under customer support and FAQS

Here is the link

http://www.semasan.com/main/main.aspx?id=60128

Thanks, Rich Mckenzie 
CustomerService/Sales/Tech 
1/888/227/2447

-----Original Message-----
Sent: Saturday, May 16, 2009 11:23 AM
To: Technical Account
Subject: Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act

First name: Rainer
Last name: Mueller
Message: I\'ve seen web banter going both ways regarding whether or not your Flashpaq voids the manufacturer\'s warranty. Does Superships have an official document I may view/download on this?
I am an owner of your Flashpaq for my 2006 Ford F-250 Superduty.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

raynardo said:


> When all of this dialogue about voided warranties started flying around, I sent Superchips an email, here is their reply:
> ______________________________________________
> 
> Technical Account Reply
> ...


Anyone want to call the manufacturer and ask the same question?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

From the link above....



> Final Steps
> 
> The Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act may also be helpful. Under this federal law, you can sue on breach of express and implied warranties. The main point of interest here is that the Act says warranty coverage may not be conditioned upon the use of only the vehicle manufacturer's parts unless the parts are provided free of charge. *In other words, use of a non-carmaker product should not void your warranty unless it caused the problem.*


If you use their chip to increase horsepower, then blow up your torque converter or tranny, what do you think they will say caused it???

I agree 100% with the fact that all warranty items are not voided, but try getting something on the engine or tranny fixed under warranty when there is a chip or programmer involved.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Just wondering if Superchips would back that up by helping you fight the manufacturer.

I know when my truck was at GM, they gave me a single printout of everything including data stating the truck had never been chipped. So many opinions and all worth listening to, but then it can become more confusing to make your own choice.

I remember 17 years ago, we had a fire truck at Detroit Diesel and the print out showed how many times the temp went above 200. After that lesson, I never say no one can find out anything about my vehicle using a computer especially when its in there financial interest to find it.

John


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I told you, you opened the worm can.... hehe good stuff...

Carey


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> *Just wondering if Superchips would back that up by helping you fight the manufacturer.*
> I know when my truck was at GM, they gave me a single printout of everything including data stating the truck had never been chipped. So many opinions and all worth listening to, but then it can become more confusing to make your own choice.
> 
> I remember 17 years ago, we had a fire truck at Detroit Diesel and the print out showed how many times the temp went above 200. After that lesson, I never say no one can find out anything about my vehicle using a computer especially when its in there financial interest to find it.
> ...


The answer is NO. From thier web site it tells you to take it off before you take the truck in.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I told you, you opened the worm can.... hehe good stuff...
> 
> Carey


The worst part is I said I would stand back and watch but I would hate to see someone buy a chip or programmer, wreak something and then be upset with the advice they got on Outbackers that said it would be okay.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> From the link above....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act may seem to protect you, but in all likelihood, you would have to sue the carmaker to get your money. They have deep pockets and could keep the lawsuit out of court for many years, what with their horde of corporate lawyers. I don't know about you, but I don't have the kind of money it would take to pay my attorney the fees they'd charge to pursue this for years and years. The extra fuel and/or time to arrive at my destination because of increased economy or horsepower would be much cheaper than the lawyers.

Again - just my opinion.

Mike


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> *Just wondering if Superchips would back that up by helping you fight the manufacturer.*
> I know when my truck was at GM, they gave me a single printout of everything including data stating the truck had never been chipped. So many opinions and all worth listening to, but then it can become more confusing to make your own choice.
> 
> I remember 17 years ago, we had a fire truck at Detroit Diesel and the print out showed how many times the temp went above 200. After that lesson, I never say no one can find out anything about my vehicle using a computer especially when its in there financial interest to find it.
> ...


The answer is NO. From thier web site it tells you to take it off before you take the truck in.
[/quote]

Wonder why that might be?









Mike


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> I told you, you opened the worm can.... hehe good stuff...
> 
> Carey


The worst part is I said I would stand back and watch but I would hate to see someone buy a chip or programmer, wreak something and then be upset with the advice they got on Outbackers that said it would be okay.
[/quote]

Yea your right Andy...

Like Nathan said give any mfr a call and see what they say..

No mfr will warranty an engine, tranny, rear end, u joints, etc. if you have been found to have a chip added..

Like Russig says he doesnt care plus works in automotive.. So its all good..

Super Chips and many others tell you that your warranty is still good cause of the moss/mag act deal.... Yea right...









Sitting in Havre, Mt for a while cause I dont want to cross over to the other side till about dark.. Will stay the night in Lethbridge and get this baby off my back in the morn...

Seen a guy with an f150 that had a 30 foot rv about lose it in the wind this morn... He would have got me, as he was passing me trying to show off.. I was running 62 and just into Montana.. His trailer came about 2 inches from my mirrors before I could get slowed down before the tail slapped more into my lane on the next swing...

After he got it under control I pulled back up to him and seen he had an equalizer hitch... It was not adjusted right as the hitch head was standing straight up..

I dropped a gear and motored by then shifted into high gear and set the crusie to 75 till he was out of my mirrors...

I have a 7200 lb 27 foot Heatland North Country Stick and Tin trailer.. Im not using any wd at all on this trailer..

I got to thinking, its time to continue my hitch hog and make one cheap with just a air valve and no compressor.. I have found the tire that will not wear when turning corners, so dumping the air isnt as big a deal anymore...

I could prolly churn em out for 1000 bucks retail if I sell em without dealers..

When I get home Im gonna find me a welder that can build em for me..

Im gonna start using one on my dually when I tow park models and big trailers.

Ive had enough of seeing these people about lose it.. This is 3 times now... Dang macho guys... Allways got to show off.. Yes thats us, me included..

He was also running about 62 or so and when he seen me up ahead he was on my tail in no time.. Happens all the time... Especially guys pulling 5ers with there diesel pu's.. They pull up beside me and wait for a hill and try to race me to the top... Young guys, or old guys... We are all the same.. lol

I smile at them and watch em roll on...

Im sure am not gonna race people with a new trailer and with a truck that is used to make my living..

Most people I see race me have some brand of chip's sticker in there back window/bumper.. Yea I got one too, but its to help me get mpg.. I knew better to buy a big one because I might wanna show off a bit too..

Well, I kinda did this morning... I never seen that F150 again..

Wonder how getting slapped by a swaying Jayco 30 foot trailer would have felt? I dont think my dually would have fared to well, and I think I might have flipped it cause the shoulder had a big drop off..

Glad my brakes worked well..

Dont really have a moral to the story cause I show off too... Its a guy thing...

Dont rely on mfrs to fix your broken truck after you chipped it and blew/fried something while showing the crowd what you got... You gonna show off, your gonna pay and some pay bigger than others...

Hows that for a moral to my story?

Carey

Ps.. lol That f150 had a big ford oval in the back window... hehe.. Above that it said ford motorsports..

After that his trailer began swaying and thats all I could see...

Wonder if that would have been my last sight if that trailer would have got me and I flipped it it?

How wrong... The last thing a dodge guy sees before he crashes is a ford oval....lol


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

And that, Carey, is why I no longer have a 1/2 ton truck (not to show off, just to be able to keep control.







)

As to keep stirring the pot, for those outside of engineering, a standard procedure for the industry is to do a "Failure Mode and Effects Analysis" (FMEA). NASA was instrumental in the development during the space race to try to prevent a rocket from exploding with an astronaut on board. Anyway, once you understand the Failure modes of a component, you create a Design Verification Plan and Report (DVP&R) where you identify all operating conditions and then test to ensure the part will not break. Well, Aftermarket tuners are not part of the designed operating conditions, and therefore it would take about 5 min for a company to produce the documents showing what the product was designed for, what would fail if you went above that, and how much the tuner was designed to exceed it by. Therefore no warranty.

Again, I'm not saying the chips are bad necessarily, just that you are getting the power to be able to break things and will be held responsible if you do.....


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

This is an actual service advisory on a DuraMax engine...I think they can do the same on the gassers.

Subject:Information on Identifying Non-GM Calibration Usages for LMM Duramax® Diesel Engine
Models:2007-2008 Chevrolet Express, Kodiak, Silverado
2007-2008 GMC Savana, Sierra, TopKick
with 6.6L Duramax® Diesel Engine (VIN 6 -- RPO LMM)

This bulletin is being revised to add additional information on identifying non-GM calibration usages. A Caution was added regarding likely Powertrain damage. Please discard Corporate Bulletin Number 08-06-04-006 (Section 06 -- Engine/Propulsion System).

Caution: Customers should be informed that even after the calibration has been returned to a GM certified configuration, it is likely that powertrain components were weakened, to the point of premature failure, while subjected to the higher stresses from the non-GM uncertified calibration (Power-Up Kit). Failures associated with the installation of a non-GM uncertified calibration will not be covered under the GM warranty.

Power-Up Kit Detection
For 2007-2008 applications, an Engine Control Module (ECM) algorithm was implemented that records the engine calibration part number and Calibration Verification Number (CVN) for the last 10 flash programming events. The ECM only records the engine calibration part number because it contains the parameters for increasing torque and fueling rates.

Some customers may have re-programmed the ECM with a non-GM released calibration. The (Power-Up Kit) powertrain calibration changes fueling and timing parameters and likely contributes to the following vehicle conditions:

• Poor Performance
• Black Smoke (This symptom is not valid for the 6.6L (LMM) diesel equipped with the diesel particulate filter (DPF). The DPF will trap black smoke unless the DPF is cracked, melted or has been removed from the exhaust system.)
• Knocking Noise
• Engine Damage
If a vehicle comes in for service for a driveability/powertrain concern as a result of a Power-Up Kit installation, the dealership technician now can read the last 10 engine calibration part numbers and CVN history using a Tech 2 ®.

The dealership technician would input each ECM calibration part number into the SPS/TIS2WEB CVN database to confirm the CVN history information. Refer to Tech 2 path table in this bulletin to verify ECM calibration.

Tech 2 Powertrain Output Controls Path Table for NON-GM ECM Calibration

[*]Build the vehicle with the Tech 2. [*]Select F0: Engine Control Module. [*]Select F5: Module Identification Information. [*]Select F1: Programming History. [*]Turn Ignition On and Engine Off. Press ENTER Key to Continue. Important: An original production engine operation part number programmed in the ECM from the supplier, which is the last part number shown, would not be in the SPS/TIS2WEB database.

[*]Record the Calibration I.D. Numbers and Verification Numbers from the Tech 2 Programming History Screen. 
From SPS/TIS2WEB, record the Calibration Part Number into the CVN Database. Get CVN. 
• If the CVN does not match the CVN database, an unauthorized engine calibration part was flash programmed into the ECM.
• If the CVN matches the CVN database, we can assume a Power-Up Kit that flash programs engine calibrations was not used.
GM bulletins are intended for use by professional technicians, NOT a "do-it-yourselfer". They are written to inform these technicians of conditions that may occur on some vehicles, or to provide information that could assist in the proper service of a vehicle. Properly trained technicians have the equipment, tools, safety instructions, and know-how to do a job properly and safely. If a condition is described, DO NOT assume that the bulletin applies to your vehicle, or that your vehicle will have that condition. See your GM dealer for information on whether your vehicle may benefit from the information.
bbwb


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

russlg said:


> I have been reading about different programmers and am close to settling on the Edge Evolution. I like the fact that it has a trans temp guage and has programming for towing and fuel economy. the fact that it has a custom interior mount molded to my dash doesn't hurt either. Not concerned with warranty issues, I work for a Ford dealer and this would not be used to abuse and I have done no other performance mods. Please tell me what you think...
> 
> '07 F150 5.4 3valve 3.73 Limited slip rear end....


I have the Edge Insight, no programmer. I don't trust myself that much







I was also concerned about transmission life with the extra torque that the programmer provides. I too liked the idea of the dash pod and have no regrets with my decision. The insight allows me to see many useful variables and it looks cool. I primarily watch the transmission temperature and the differential slip. Edge does make a good product IMO.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

4fun_timers said:


> I have been reading about different programmers and am close to settling on the Edge Evolution. I like the fact that it has a trans temp guage and has programming for towing and fuel economy. the fact that it has a custom interior mount molded to my dash doesn't hurt either. Not concerned with warranty issues, I work for a Ford dealer and this would not be used to abuse and I have done no other performance mods. Please tell me what you think...
> 
> '07 F150 5.4 3valve 3.73 Limited slip rear end....


I have the Edge Insight, no programmer. I don't trust myself that much







I was also concerned about transmission life with the extra torque that the programmer provides. I too liked the idea of the dash pod and have no regrets with my decision. The insight allows me to see many useful variables and it looks cool. I primarily watch the transmission temperature and the differential slip. Edge does make a good product IMO.









[/quote]

The Attitude has the same form factor as the Insight. I wish there was a mount for the Dodge that looked as good as the one they have for the Ferds.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

The MM Warranty act is simple. The thought behind it was to allow us to use Wix filters, Walmart transfluid, use add on's what ever and with in reason. Don't read anymore into it then that. It was passed so it protects consumers and not so somebody can twist the words around and penalize manufacturers. Lets please get a clue and at least don't go filling peoples head with incorrect guidance.

*What MM doesn't cover is you trying to de-fraud the Manufacturer by uni-laterally changing the terms of the warranty which is what you do by using a chip.*

*In most warranties there is catch all phrases that say," modifications of the terms of the warranty render it null and void". Ever read that before? YOU PROBABLY SIGNED IT!*

If those types of terms exist and I bet they do they don't have to cover anything, no air conditioners alternators------- NOTHING---- if they so choose. There is likely little precedent to do so but if you try to find that precendent then you could easily be steamrolled by it. 
*
Pay to Play!*


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

This is a recent Dodge Technical Service Bulletin (TSB) that is similar to the Chevy/Duramax one posted earlier. Basically starting with the mid-09 model year Dodge diesel trucks and any older 6.7L truck that gets a new ECM if you try to put any type of reprogrammer on the truck it will disable the ECM and not allow the engine to start. Essentially they are making it much harder if not impossible to run programmers. They are very clear that it will not be covered under the warranty. Making the truck undriveable is going too far in my opinion but I wouldn't be surprised if they are being made to do that as part of the new government emissions requirements.

Here is the TSB.

SUBJECT:
No Crank, No Start - Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) With DTC U1601
MODELS:

2009 (DH/D1) Ram Trucks (2500/3500 Pick Up)
2009 (DC/DM) Cab Chassis (3500/4500/5500)

NOTE: This bulletin applies to 2009 vehicles equipped with a Cummins 6.7L diesel engine (Sales code ETJ) built after March 04, 2009 (MDH0304XX)
programmed with bootloader software number 00 06 01 (or later). 2007 and
newer vehicles that have had the ECM replaced with the new bootloader
software will also be effected.

DISCUSSION:
This bulletin explains a Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) illumination due to Diagnostic Trouble Code (DTC); U1601 - ECU Application Software Code 1 Missing Or Corrupted. If the Engine Control Module (ECM) does not have a calibration installed, or has an unapproved calibration installed then the ECM will be in a Read Only Memory (ROM) boot state. The ECM will have power but the lack of approved software will not allow the vehicle to be started and driven. No further diagnostics of the ECM will be available at this time.
This code will be cleared and issue resolved when the ECM is updated with the correct approved calibration. 
Refer to the DealerCONNECT > TechCONNECT > Service
Information for more detail.

DTC U1601 set outside of the dealership with a no crank, no start condition caused by unauthorized (up-rate) software will NOT be covered under the terms of the warranty.

DTC U1601 code may also be set when a legitimate flash is interrupted for any reason. This bulletin also involves explanations of the effects that aftermarket "Up-rate Kits" have on Cummins engine and emission systems.
NOTE: Replacement ECM's supplied by Mopar may also contain the secure
bootloader software, thus the conditions listed above may apply to 2007 and
newer vehicles if the ECM has been replaced.

NUMBER: 18-007-09
GROUP: Vehicle Performance
DATE: March 13, 2009
CAUTION: Some customers may come in requesting a software update because the up-rate software does not recognize the secure bootloader software (even though the controller may be up to date). This should serve as a warning that the customer is attempting to tamper with the calibration in
the vehicle's ECM. Up-Rate kits are numerous and may include aftermarket software downloads. Engines that have had tampering will generate excess soot and may damage the Turbocharger, Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF) and Oxygen Sensors (O2) and/or other emission system(s), air handling or fuel control components. Some of the changes caused by Up-Rate kits (but not limited to) :
• Engine calibration, including emissions.
• Governors, including engine speed and vehicle top speed.
• Torque and horsepower (which may cause other drive line component damage).
• Diagnostics, preventing MIL illumination.
• Drivability and torque management control.
DIAGNOSIS PROCEDURE:
1. Refer to the detailed service information available in DealerCONNECT >
TechCONNECT under: Service Info > 28 - DTC-Based Diagnostics > MODULE,
Engine Control (ECM), 6.7L > Diagnosis and Testing > U1601 - ECU Application
Software Code 1 Missing Or Corrupted.

POLICY:
Information Only.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I am enjoying this topic.









-CC


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Sounds like the resale value on my '06 5.9 just went up...


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

This may be an excellent topic for some magazine to truly investigate. But I'll bet a large chunk of change that no magazine will ever do this sort of expose because these chip/tuner companies spend big bucks on magazine advertising (ever see them advertise on TV?). And they can do this, because of how much they charge for their meager products. My Flashpaq cost more than my latest laptop computer by almost a factor of two. And guess which product has more bells and whistles!

I'm sure we can argue the merits of this until the end of time. But in the end it comes down to personal preferences. If your vehicle is out of warranty, you believe in these chips/tuners, and you have the money to spend, then by all means go for it. But if you're worried about getting a truck warranty from Fiat, or any other manufacturer before they go belly-up (snide remark), then don't screw with anything -- hardly the All American way (another snide remark).

As for me, I had the money, spent in, hoping that I'd get better fuel economy with the Flashpaq on my truck (see sig below). It didn't happen. So the money I spent will never be recovered with any fuel economy. My truck still runs great after two years of tuned performance. I've had absolutely no problems with any dealers (and the truck has been at four different ones for maintenance and recall work). Now my truck is out of the factory warranty, the shop I take it to now for work will fix it whether or not I've chipped it or not, they don't care, they're in the business to fix vehicles and make money.

I'm done with dealers, their inflated prices, and less than stellar work. Oh don't get me wrong, it was nice for warranty work and I'll continue using the dealer for recalls and related items.

Remember -- Your Mileage May Vary, Close Cover Before Striking.


----------



## rnasah (Apr 29, 2007)

All you guys are talking talking apples and oranges here. The original question poster has an F150 5.4 3V gasser. The programmer for diesels will definitely put some power to the ground, but the Edge Evo for the F150 is hype and eye candy. I installed one on a '05 F150 5.4 and saw no noticeable gains at all. The device is very slick looking and will provide a graphical interface for several parameters that are not displayed on the instrument cluster. It also will increase the transmission line pressure for a very noticeable shift firmness improvement. I may be super critical here, but lining up with bone stock factory F150's proved there was no advantage or gain. The shift improvement was fairly nice though. I also added an K&N off road intake package, it sounded great and I think that's it. No improvement with fuel mileage either.


----------

